# Configurer Airmail avec Free & Gmail



## Marc ou Net (2 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais avoir de l'aide pour configurer mes comptes courriels (POP & SMTP) chez Free et Gmail avec le logiciel Airmail. J'ai beau utiliser les paramètres recommandés par les sites officiels (Free et Gmail) mais Airmail n'arrête pas de me dire qu'il y a un problème de configuration de compte POP. Je suis perdu. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2014)

ben comme tu ne dis *RIEN* ni des comptes ni des reglages difficile d'aider

quel est le compte POP?
quels reglages  (  intitulés des serveurs envoi et  reception , port  envoi  port reception, authentification , ssl pas ssl etc  etc)


curieux que tu ait cliqué " resolu"
alors c'est résolu ou pas?


----------



## Marc ou Net (3 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben comme tu ne dis *RIEN* ni des comptes ni des reglages difficile d'aider
> 
> quel est le compte POP?
> quels reglages  (  intitulés des serveurs envoi et  reception , port  envoi  port reception, authentification , ssl pas ssl etc  etc)
> ...


Le problème est résolu, mais je n'arrivais pas à modifier mon message pour une raison inconnue puisque tout est revenu ce matin. Le problème venait des paramètres du compte (emploi du SSL sans donner de port)


----------



## TontonMich (27 Juillet 2014)

marcounet76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais avoir de l'aide pour configurer mes comptes courriels (POP & SMTP) chez Free et Gmail avec le logiciel Airmail. J'ai beau utiliser les paramètres recommandés par les sites officiels (Free et Gmail) mais Airmail n'arrête pas de me dire qu'il y a un problème de configuration de compte POP. Je suis perdu. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci.


Bonjour,
Pour Gmail pas de prb... c'est automatique...
Par contre je n'arrive pas à déclarer mon adresse Numericable avec AIRMAIL... QUelqu'un a-t-il utilisé une adresse numéricable avec AIRMAIL ?
Merci pour vos conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

...et configurer Airmail avec Numericable ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2014)

TontonMich a dit:


> ...et configurer Airmail avec Numericable ?


et?

tu ne dis pas grand chose

quel type?
quelles exigences coté numericable ?
(numericable a  changé plusieurs fois  de réglages)


 ou est ce que ca coince?

t'as regardé la faq et forum Airmail?
https://airmail.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/119692
et peut etre la cause est ca?
https://airmail.freshdesk.com/support/articles/169395-how-to-setup-old-smtp-accounts-with


----------

